# Apprentice with pro MUA?



## zanza (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm graduating from college soon (BA in English! not remotely related to makeup) and I want to improve my makeup skills, without forking out a ridiculous amount of money for cosmetology school.

I was wondering if it were possible to "apprentice" with a professional MUA, like tag along on jobs for weddings, photoshoots, fashion shows, etc and assist him/her? And if so, how do I go about contacting these people..for that matter, how do I find them? Do I just call everyone in the book and ask if they want an assistant?

I honestly think this is my most viable option right now; a good way to get hands-on training and gain experience and see if this is what I really want to do...

thanks for your help!


----------



## Brittni (Apr 4, 2008)

WOW! That is a really good idea.

I would type up a resume (even though it has nothing to do with makeup, it'll still show off good skills you've obtained from working and how reliable/hard worker/etc you are) first off. I guess if you can't find a better answer then just go for it as in contacting people - just make sure you're very professional about it, which I'm sure you will be with a BA in English! If you contact some MUA they probably can even help steer you in the right direction toward someone who would let you be an apprentice.


----------



## mistella (Apr 4, 2008)

yes, this is the BEST way to learn makeup.
Most people think going to school will teach them but going to school does not teach you experience and what really happens behind the scenes.
Just find makeup artists around your area & ask if they can teach you in exchange for their day rate. 
If you dont want to pay their day rate & just want to assist them, thats a little harder.. You need to have experience, a portfolio and already know know the tricks of the trade. They dont want anyone slowing them down, they need someone who can ASSIST them (clean their brushes, get tissues, maybe do the model's base color) not someone who they need to TEACH on set.
best thing to do is research makeup artists in your area & give them a call!


----------



## _ohmygosh (Apr 8, 2008)

Wish i could do this instead....


----------

